# FA Down?



## Janglur (Jul 17, 2007)

Me and my friends are getting this error

www.furnation.com/axlegear/ohcrap.JPG

Is the site temporarily overloaded, or is there an actual problem?


----------



## uncia (Jul 17, 2007)

Back now?
_*flags & watches*_

=
[ed.] ah... bouncing along somewhat... Yeah; I remember those well... =v=


----------



## Janglur (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope, still rejecting me, Mac, and Man


----------



## Janglur (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful touche, Uncia.  XD

Sadly, for this situation, 'tis not working.

Also confirmed non-working for Wry, and Gig.

So that's 6 out of 6 of us so far.  I'mma goin' down my IM list.  =3


----------



## uncia (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, that's back again - for the third time - for me, so at a /guess/ it's self-recovering to an extent.
I've flagged that up to Damaratus, but at a guess no-one's available tech-side just now to check beyond the queues & monitors (and I don't "officially" have access to browse even those anymore, so I'm not prodding the relevant URLs).

We shouldn't be that far off peak just now, but would certainly be worth checking up on if that's not been deliberately throttled for testing. No indication of that that I can see, anyhow.

Hopefully an update to follow...
d.


----------



## blueroo (Jul 17, 2007)

Control F5? Site's up right now dude.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2007)

Well at least the coders gave error messages that made better sense, instead of "FA is experiencing a large load" (which has all kinds of other connotations on what's known as a "porn dump")


----------



## Janglur (Jul 17, 2007)

Okay, it's up now.  Everyone got in around the same time, including me.


BALEET TEH THRED NOW PLZ.


----------



## uncia (Jul 17, 2007)

Blueroo said:
			
		

> Edit: Restarted Apache a few minutes ago. You may have received a 502. If you still see the 502 page, hit control-f5 to refresh your browser.



thx.

aside: Unlike the other outage page, the 502 page doesn't have a link to drop people back to the Site Status forum, so there's a good chance some/many people won't spot your message, Blue.


----------



## yak (Jul 18, 2007)

Good point.
*edits*

[edit]
Is this good enough?


----------



## uncia (Jul 18, 2007)

Helpful. 
(Might even be worth adding the "... if CTRL + <F5> to refresh does not work" hint, or words to that effect, to those screens to minimise potential for people being "left behind"? System availability is a darned sight better these days, thankfully... ^^)

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> Helpful.
> (Might even be worth adding the "... if CTRL + <F5> to refresh does not work" hint, or words to that effect, to those screens to minimise potential for people being "left behind"? System availability is a darned sight better these days, thankfully... ^^)
> 
> Cheers,
> David.



I would advise saying Please Refresh or "Hard refresh" your browser as Mac users are not CTRL F5 XD


----------



## uncia (Jul 18, 2007)

_(Heck, they could try it anyhow. )_

*nods*. Good point, Arshes...

=
aside: Spotted that other 502 thread from earlier today: any news on the backstory to that? From experience those do tend to snowball...

d.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 18, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> aside: Spotted that other 502 thread from earlier today: any news on the backstory to that? From experience those do tend to snowball...
> 
> d.



The problems with the site today were taken care of.


----------



## tisbod (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm currently getting a 502 error. 

And yes, I've hit crtl-f5


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jul 18, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> uncia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, no, I get a 502 error right now in this moment, no idea whats going on. No chance to look a the front page at all.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 18, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Well, no, I get a 502 error right now in this moment, no idea whats going on. No chance to look a the front page at all.



Different issue, coders are currently working on the problem.  Hold tight again folks.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 18, 2007)

Site should be back up again.  Happy viewing.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 19, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Site should be back up again.  Happy viewing.



1:22am Eastern time, and it's working fine for me.

Just reporting in.


----------



## Runt (Jul 20, 2007)

Nope, dead here


----------



## AG Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

2:26a eastern; dead here.  Encountered this 502 occasionally over the past couple days.. now I know what people were talking about like a year ago when I guess the site was _really_ plagued wit hthem.  Bit of a nuisance :/  hope the mystical code ninjas can get things smoothed out


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 20, 2007)

Every time the site goes down a hundred threads pop up. o.-  I suggest just waiting it out. ::shrug:: It happens.


----------



## Runt (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh and of course now I do get a shiny blue link to the site status page, which has no information about 502's


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 20, 2007)

Redundancy here, but who knows, it may help to track site status.

3:00 am, EST, system MacOSX, receiving Error 502 page. It's been this way since around 2:00 am EST. (yes, I've hard refreshed).

So I assume the site's down and admins will be on it as soon as they humanly can.


----------



## yak (Jul 20, 2007)

There's a problem with Apache crashing and not recovering. Every time it has to be restarted by hand.

We're looking into what's causing it, and why is it happening now and hasn't been happening say, a month ago.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it because Apache is an ornery, fickle beast that likes to do things like that randomly?


----------



## Runt (Jul 20, 2007)

Heh, thanks for making it stop being icky ^^


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 21, 2007)

just got a 502 error this morning on FAs website.


----------



## DarinKoopa (Jul 21, 2007)

Still down here.


----------



## DarinKoopa (Jul 21, 2007)

Still down here. Cleared cookies and cache and refreshed and nothing.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup, seems like it gets mkore frequent, that leads me to one conclution: somone is flodding FA so it cant be accsed. Yes, that smells like a DOS attack or something.


----------



## uncia (Jul 21, 2007)

Good timing for Preyfar to be around.... _*waves over*_ (Got the boot for Apache, bud?)


----------



## tagnard (Jul 21, 2007)

I cant get in ether but i spotted something that is not related to the Service Unavailable.

The ERROR 502 is wrong... it shuld be 503


----------



## uncia (Jul 21, 2007)

Back.... (cheers!)


----------



## yak (Jul 21, 2007)

/me kickstarts Apache.

Random crashes should not re-occur again.


----------



## yak (Jul 21, 2007)

tagnard said:
			
		

> I cant get in ether but i spotted something that is not related to the Service Unavailable.
> 
> The ERROR 502 is wrong... it shuld be 503


Not quite 

502 = Bad gateway
503 = Internal server error.

Since Apache, our backend, is down our proxy reports 502.


----------



## tagnard (Jul 21, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> tagnard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww ok

But still.

HTTP status codes

500 Internal Server Error
502 Bad Gateway
503 Service Unavailable


----------



## yak (Jul 21, 2007)

*laughs*
That's the second stupid error of today(tm) i've made. Not that it matters, just that i'm feeling silly.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 21, 2007)

Still getting 502's.  Refreshing doesn't help.  Coming back an hour later does.


----------



## uncia (Jul 21, 2007)

Janglur said:
			
		

> Still getting 502's.  Refreshing doesn't help.  Coming back an hour later does.


OK as of now, here. Was that a hard (CTRL+PF5 on PC) refresh?


----------



## Janglur (Jul 21, 2007)

Ayep.


(And apparently, 'Ayep' is too short of a post for FA.)


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 22, 2007)

It's loading here... but everything is loading really slow.


----------



## yak (Jul 23, 2007)

SilverAutomatic said:
			
		

> It's loading here... but everything is loading really slow.


Statistic graphs show that the site experienced no slowdowns since the last time it was out.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 23, 2007)

Loading VEEEEERY slow for me too.  Sometimes pages seem to stall and I have to refresh.

Occurs on FireFox and IE.  Other sites work fine mid-lag of FurAffinity.  I loaded a Strongbad Email almost instantly while still waiting for the pictures to populate on FA.


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 25, 2007)

12:16 AM EST.
FA is just loading as a blank white page... ?? Is it on my end or everyone's end?


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 25, 2007)

It's on everyone's end.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 25, 2007)

I got it too.


----------



## furryskibum (Jul 25, 2007)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> 12:16 AM EST.
> FA is just loading as a blank white page... ?? Is it on my end or everyone's end?



I'm getting that as well.  Just randomly started while I was perusing the arts.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm getting a blank to...nada, zippo....etcetera...


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep, white page only for me too. Just jumped over too see if anyone else was having the problem and apparently it's not just me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2007)

FA needs intermission music when it is down.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jul 25, 2007)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> 12:16 AM EST.
> FA is just loading as a blank white page... ?? Is it on my end or everyone's end?


same here...wtf? never seen that before....


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 25, 2007)

WHITE PAGE OF DOOM D8


----------



## Kaiva (Jul 25, 2007)

I am also getting a giant blank nothingness, its like all FA is just blank URLs or something, any link I click thats inside FA is just... nothingness O-o


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 25, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> FA needs intermission music when it is down.



>.< haha. I'm getting the shakes and stuff with out FA. I'm having withdrawals over here...lol.


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn, first LiveJournal, then FA. There goes the night's plans. ;P


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> FA needs intermission music when it is down.



http://enjoyyourbrowsing.ytmnd.com/

XD


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jul 25, 2007)

dear god its like the server wiped all the urls clean...or its interpretation of clean.....


----------



## Vegex (Jul 25, 2007)

GODDAMIT FA-HAVEN!


----------



## leoni2 (Jul 25, 2007)

So, I'm not the only one to notice the white space. And I was wondering if LJ was down when I'd tried to get into it earlier this evening. Just ducky.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2007)

Data Center in CA went down, so did  a lot of sites. Though I don't think FA has to do with that since they're East coast.


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmm, it seems to be up for me now. Whether it will stay that way or not is still to be seen.


----------



## leoni2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, it seems to be up. I'm just hoping it stays up.


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 25, 2007)

leoni2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it seems to be up. I'm just hoping it stays up.



Are we still talking about FA? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 25, 2007)

Down down down... I get this white page thing..


----------



## Charrio (Jul 25, 2007)

I got this message, 

We apologize for this inconvenience, but it appears the staff of Fur Affinity
have illegally taken control of a website I own.

I will not restore this website until my adminship is restored.

-Alkora Husky

Please send complaints to:
Dragoneer's email: dragoneer@thedragoneer.com


----------



## AndrewNeo (Jul 25, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> Down down down... I get this white page thing..



It's down because it appears to be moved by the owner of the domain. Admin-level problem, goin on.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 25, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> I got this message,
> 
> We apologize for this inconvenience, but it appears the staff of Fur Affinity
> have illegally taken control of a website I own.
> ...



That's what I get now..


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 25, 2007)

same here.... this is getting kinda spooky and irritating....mostly irritating.


----------



## Fiz (Jul 25, 2007)

screenshot of the message for those who don't get it


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jul 25, 2007)

Fiz said:
			
		

> screenshot of the message for those who don't get it



thats what i,m getting as well


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahh! fix it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uuohn1btQU

fixitfixitfixitfixit!


----------



## Artic (Jul 25, 2007)

It appears furry drama has killed FA for the moment. Lovely.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 25, 2007)

DARKWOLFE said:
			
		

> Fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Is this the end of FA?! Tune in next time for the conclusion of WTFs going on?


----------



## Kaiva (Jul 25, 2007)

I just now got that same message, before that I got some crazy Apex server blue page

Is there a thread with info about this "hostile takeover" I'd like to know just what the hell is going on... :/


----------



## Jelly (Jul 25, 2007)

I maintain innocence for what I see here...
...but, here's this:

http://www.akornstudios.net/alkora/whatreallyhappened.jpg

And this: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=10949


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jul 25, 2007)

actually now i,m getting this 

The site you are visiting
utilizes the Sitelutions.com redirection engine.

We are currently performing network or server maintenance and
expect to become fully operational shortly.

NOTE: If you are consistently receiving this message for a period of time
longer than 1 hour, please e-mail support@sitelutions.com 

seems fa got hacked big time  *sigh* quite the end to a fun day


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 25, 2007)

Ah okay, it looks like Alkora performed his hijack just by seizing the WHOIS information and redirecting it to a different server.  So it's likely he doesn't actually have control of the server and all the files...  he just got the registrar account information somehow.  

One step fix.  Call the registrar service and complain.


----------



## leoni2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay, I have one question. Who in the world is Alkora Husky?


----------



## Fiz (Jul 25, 2007)

Fuzzypaws said:
			
		

> Ah okay, it looks like Alkora performed his hijack just by seizing the WHOIS information and redirecting it to a different server.  So it's likely he doesn't actually have control of the server and all the files...  he just got the registrar account information somehow.
> 
> One step fix.  Call the registrar service and complain.



Not exactly a seizure, apparently Alkora has owned the domain the entire time. He didn't just get control of it.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeha, he's the original creator and domain owner for FA.

Later incarnations will have a new name.
Unless Alkora can successfully press a lawsuit for using his site/code.
This is probably why staff are trying so hard to put out Ferrox, as it would entirely remove their dependance on Alkora.

Smart move, but a bit late.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jul 25, 2007)

leoni2 said:
			
		

> Okay, I have one question. Who in the world is Alkora Husky?



i'd rather like to know that myself.... since apparently he/she/it owns the site...or something... *is getting quite confused*


----------



## themocaw (Jul 25, 2007)

My god, this Alkora person is a fucking toolbox.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jul 25, 2007)

leoni2 said:
			
		

> Okay, I have one question. Who in the world is Alkora Husky?



So worst case senario would be that furaffinity.net might have to become furaffinity.org or furaffinity.com ??


----------



## Jelly (Jul 25, 2007)

Apparently the person who originally owns the domain name (hence: "[FA Admins] have illegally taken over _my_ website") and apparently put some level of aid toward the construction (from some coding to a majority or more?) of the first incarnations of FA.


----------



## leoni2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Just freaking wonderful.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Jul 25, 2007)

More generally, Alkora/Jheryn originally founded FA in the wake of SheezyArt's decision to ban mature art. For awhile FA was operated by him and some of his friends, until a series of events more twisted than daytime television resulted in Alkora stepping down from day-to-day administration.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 25, 2007)

Just for reference, you can still access FA here:

http://8.7.49.250/

or

http://data.furaffinity.net/

Everything is safe. It's the domain name alone, I think, that is not working ATM.


----------



## leoni2 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know how long it'll stay up, but it seems that FA is back up.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, I can get onto FA. Though don't know how long it's going to stay up.


----------



## Linoth (Jul 25, 2007)

leoni2 said:
			
		

> I don't know how long it'll stay up, but it seems that FA is back up.


Complete with Fender not being able to eat his tie, because FA was down.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 25, 2007)

Linoth said:
			
		

> leoni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fender can't enjoy his tie.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 25, 2007)

It would seem we're back down again? Or am I the only one getting a blank page?


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

Nope, gone. Now they really can't enjoy their... no, not going to say it.


----------



## DigitalMan (Jul 25, 2007)

Blank page. It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 25, 2007)

This is what the page source looks like without quotes:

" "


----------



## Icelyon (Jul 25, 2007)

That is indeed quite vanished! Well thats no fun! Hope there's a recent backup!


----------



## Andromalius (Jul 25, 2007)

You don't suppose someone, err... Erased the code? o.o

EDIT:

Nevermind! It's working now! Thanks admins!


----------



## ferinoch (Jul 25, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> This is what the page source looks like without quotes:
> 
> " "



could be it's another sql server fart, they said that was the first problem that came up last night. 

Can we get anybody on the admin team to stop by and at least mention whether there are any ongoing negotiations? Or is this it? Cause it'd be nice to get a copy of my watch list so I can track people down on other sites.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

Icelyon said:
			
		

> That is indeed quite vanished! Well thats no fun! Hope there's a recent backup!



No connection certainly doesn't mean all the data suddenly vanished. No need for backups in that context.

Anyhow... there are people around who should have a better answer to the WSOD. _*re-checks user list*_

d.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2007)

[14:18] * thecrypto changes topic to 'FA is temporarily down, already on it, will be back up shortly | CHAN RULES: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=58 | Krystal: "Well, butter my buns and call me bread!" Fender: "Hi, Bread." It's Sammich Appreciation Week on FA!'
[14:18] <thecrypto> I'm at work forgive me
[14:19] <thecrypto> MySQL is hitting some limit or something and going down on occasion, we are looking int o it


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 25, 2007)

gone for me too I'm afraid. I hope this has nothing to do with last nights issue.


----------



## Andromalius (Jul 25, 2007)

Whew, good thing it's just a MySLQ thing. I was getting some grim ideas of what might have happened. >.>|l' Things are working for me now though.


----------



## ferinoch (Jul 25, 2007)

Alt address that seems to be working as of 17:45 PM EST 

http://8.7.49.250/


----------



## ferinoch (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks to arshes nei and thecrypto for the update on site up down stuff, we do appreciate it, as much as we may all bitch and moan on occasion.


----------

